# Greater Spotted Bush 'Poo



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

If you're very quiet you may be able to spot the very rare 'Greater Spotted Bush 'Poo' who perches on bush tops to avoid........ 



the B****y kids......NO you can't have it !!! 











YUM-YUM "You're such a drama queen Buzz, they don't bother me!"










Phew, they've gone !!









Now where was it ???











roud:roud:roud:roud:roud:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab! Love it, clever Buzz!  He is looking amazing by the way!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha that is great! Lovely to see Yum-Yum and Yogi - who looks quite big there, and of course the lovely Wood sibling


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Smart dog Buzz! Lovely photos! xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

heehee awesome! what a cleve poo 

I have to resist paying a visit to Junkie doodle  I would fall in love with them all!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures although of course Buzz manages to intrigue the babies by getting out of the way lol...how did you get up there


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
:trolls:


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ha ha ...that's like me with my Mars Bars when then kids were little  

Fab pics!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

I bet you've all seen 'Gorilla's in the Mist' well here is the Cockapoo version great pics


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love him, he looks like an alpaca!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buzz's coat looks like my hair in the 90's after i had a corkscrew perm


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ooh, photos please


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Hahahaha! I love it!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Buzz's coat looks like my hair in the 90's after i had a corkscrew perm


Haha, think I still have the corkscrew perm! I'm stuck with it 

JD - How did he managed to get up there, do you know? Or is it one of those Dumbo moments


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Haha, think I still have the corkscrew perm! I'm stuck with it
> 
> JD - How did he managed to get up there, do you know? Or is it one of those Dumbo moments


Lol yes I watched him several times.....he's just a bush climbing 'poo. There was another funny scene behind the camera. This all happened early this morning....before I was dressed. I have a long lens on the camera so to get the whole bush in the shot I had to go outside the front gate and stand on the bonnet of my son's Citroen Berlingo (covered in retro flowers) .....in my dressing gown  thank God no one walked passed I'd have been so embarrassed, I would have been one of those.....'nice morning for it !' moment :embarrassed::embarrassed:


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent! He'll have to teach Ruby that one to avoid being chased by all the pups!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Lol yes I watched him several times.....he's just a bush climbing 'poo. There was another funny scene behind the camera. This all happened early this morning....before I was dressed. I have a long lens on the camera so to get the whole bush in the shot I had to go outside the front gate and stand on the bonnet of my son's Citroen Berlingo (covered in retro flowers) .....in my dressing gown  thank God no one walked passed I'd have been so embarrassed, I would have been one of those.....'nice morning for it !' moment :embarrassed::embarrassed:


Thats dedication for you 

Just imagine if you had of been spotted. You can hear the conversation from the onlooker - "I saw this very strange women today, standing on the bonnet of a car in her nightware...."


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am pretty sure there is a little mountain goat in all cockapoos!!


----------

